#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Помогите начинающему

## Артём Александрович

Добрый день!

Меня зовут Артём, мне 21 год, родился и всю жизнь живу в Москве.
За всю свою жизнь я едва ли хоть раз почувствовал настоящее единение с окружающим меня миром. Конечно, я, как и все остальные, ходил на учёбу, общался с друзьями, заводил отношения - но обязательно наступал момент, когда я во всём этом разочаровывался. Мне становится всё труднее понимать мир, в котором я вырос. Большинство людей, которых я вижу вокруг себя, уже активно гонятся за общепринятыми ценностями - получают дипломы (именно дипломы, а не образование), копят на автомобили, заводят связи ради связей и т.д. И общество (прежде всего, в лице близких) требует от меня игры по тем же правилам, к чему я не испытываю ни малейшего желания. По какой-то причине я добровольно должен ввязываться в жизнь, которая мне претит и не способна принести никаких положительных эмоций.
Всё, что я заработал, пытаясь идти по проторенным дорогам - это невроз, озлобленность, отчужденность, отчаяние и страх перед самой жизнью. Ходячий мертвец, да и только. Попытки обращаться к психологам, народным целителям, духовным наставникам также ни к чему не привели, поскольку всё, что они могли - обещать мне рай на Земле и махать перед лицом кредитными карточками.
Словом, я не нахожу себе места в этом мире и не вижу перед собой никакого будущего.
И всё было бы совсем печально, если бы я ничего не знал про Учение Будды. Именно в нём мне видится путь к спасению от всех этих оков. На то имеется ряд причин, которые я не вижу особого смысла расписывать, разве что если кто-нибудь спросит. Но, к сожалению, я все ещё знаю о нём слишком мало и толком не умею ориентироваться в огромном океане информации. На данный момент я не могу похвастаться чем-то, кроме прочтения Торчинова, нескольких работ ЕС Далай-Ламы, различных пособий по медитации и пары просмотренных фильмов.
Надеюсь, что кто-нибудь поможет мне на начальном этапе. Буду крайне признателен за указание на полезную литературу, наставников, с которыми можно пообщаться хотя бы по сети, добрые советы, может быть, кто-то сам в своё время прошёл через подобное и может поделиться жизненным опытом. Конечно, я также ищу информацию самостоятельно, но спросить - тоже не лишнее.
Прошу прощения, если криво всё сформулировал или чего-то не договорил - довольно сложно всё уместить в один пост, да и не хочется мучить людей  :Smilie: 
В общем, я надеюсь на ваше понимание и поддержку. Заранее спасибо.

----------

Алик (30.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Вы бы как по мне, разделили:
Свою низкую мотивацию заниматься плотно тем, чем другим нравится заниматься
Своё всегдашнее "плохо" 
И "узнать про буддизм"
И по отдельности бы пытались ответы находить, может меньше будет камней на дороге))

(а нет мотивации делать что и другие и "тошно" и "не такой как все", так это тут каждый первый- прошёл))

----------

Виктор О (01.12.2016)

----------


## Артём Александрович

Да, наверное, никому не интересно читать про моё "плохо", просто в моём случае одно из другого вытекает. Поэтому я и написал, что буддизм для меня - как возможность выйти из своего нынешнего положения. 
Если же это неуместно, то виноват.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, наверное, никому не интересно читать про моё "плохо", просто в моём случае одно из другого вытекает. Поэтому я и написал, что буддизм для меня - как возможность выйти из своего нынешнего положения. 
> Если же это неуместно, то виноват.


Наоборот- это правильный ход. Сейчас думаю все вспомнят свои проблемы и будут всякие советы давать- как сами выкручивались. (вместо сухих сведений "где- что" почитать))

----------


## Артём Александрович

На это и расчёт, хочется узнать, как именно буддизм помог людям справиться с этими проблемами, и помог ли вообще. А может, и не в буддизме дело - может, из меня элементарно юношеский максимализм ещё не выветрился  :Smilie:

----------


## Дубинин

Если интересуют мои слова, то их есть у нас:
Мне было тошно и плохо ("от ничего") всю юность (со временем попустило само).

Если вы будете работать или учиться там- где вам "каторга"- то т.н. успеха в жизни - всё едино не будет- ибо не будет мотивации "расти" (но половину времени жизни вы превратите в каторгу)- отсель вывод- находите что "прёт" и идите туда (как бы странно это занятие другим не казалось)

Кое чем мне занятия буддизмом помогли (в плане комфорта жизни- но не нахождения цели)

----------

Альбина (30.11.2016), Артём Александрович (30.11.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

По буддизму вы вот сих дождитесь- если захотят то ответят:   @*Raudex*, Владимир Николаевич   (один монах буддийский, другой- буквоед головастый- знает где найти чего)

----------


## Артём Александрович

> Если интересуют мои слова, то их есть у нас:
> Мне было тошно и плохо ("от ничего") всю юность (со временем попустило само).
> 
> Если вы будете работать или учиться там- где вам "каторга"- то т.н. успеха в жизни - всё едино не будет- ибо не будет мотивации "расти" (но половину времени жизни вы превратите в каторгу)- отсель вывод- находите что "прёт" и идите туда (как бы странно это занятие другим не казалось)
> 
> Кое чем мне занятия буддизмом помогли (в плане комфорта жизни- но не нахождения цели)


Вот да, как раз то, что и хотел бы услышать. 
Цель есть какая-никакая, люблю музыкой заниматься, вроде даже получается что-то, и мне и окружающим нравится. Но вот всякий мусор в голове мешает за это взяться по-человечески. Поэтому меня и интересует Учение, как способ очиститься от всего этого, так скажем.

----------


## Альбина

А можно Я присоединюсь к вышесказанному. Не ищите лучшей доли,которая призрачна. Ищите то,что вам приносит удовольствие в данны момент . Вот что-то же его еще приносит? Может книги, друзья, фильмы, я не знаю, спорт, к примеру . Отслеживайте в чем кайф находите и цените эти мгновения. Жизнь будет тогда ваша и в ваших руках. 
Вот что-то же вам и сейчас любо?

----------


## Альбина

И знаете как надо? Я вам сейчас расскажу.) Вот Вы идете к примеру -и тут перед вами вдруг что-то понравилось .. вот это и есть Ваше.) Вот такие моменты и цените. Но не так чтобы потом Вам думалось, что это "это" делает вас счастливым . Оно как пришло так и ушло.. И не панацея. Можно дальше идти. ) Вот как-то так .. )прошу прощения за скудность изложения)  неумелую..

----------


## Дубинин

> Вот да, как раз то, что и хотел бы услышать. 
> Цель есть какая-никакая, люблю музыкой заниматься, вроде даже получается что-то, и мне и окружающим нравится. Но вот всякий мусор в голове мешает за это взяться по-человечески. Поэтому меня и интересует Учение, как способ очиститься от всего этого, так скажем.


С "учением" аккуратней, оно не для "убирания мусора для получения всего хорошего", а для "убирания мусора дабы узреть Дхарму Будды".. Там несколько иные задачи, в буддизме мудреют, не для "найти лучшее", а для "перестать себя мучить поиском"))

----------

Амв (30.11.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

Я бы вот эту книгу посоветовал прочитать Буддадаса Бхиккху "Руководство к жизни"

----------

Артём Александрович (30.11.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Цель есть какая-никакая, люблю музыкой заниматься, вроде даже получается что-то, и мне и окружающим нравится. Но вот всякий мусор в голове мешает за это взяться по-человечески.


Лучше музыки ничего в этом мире нет . Так что Вы-счастливчик. Занимайтесь тогда не по-человечески,главное с удовольствием ,и без целей чего-то добиться.) Занимайтесь как занимается. Мне сто пятьдесят лет и Я вам скажу, с высоты прожитых лет -любить музыку- это награда ,самая большая удача в жизни, понимаете? (короче, ценим и не заморачиваемся)

----------


## Альбина

занимайтесь вместе с мусором в  голове ) и все приложится)

----------


## Дубинин

> А можно Я присоединюсь к вышесказанному. Не ищите лучшей доли,которая призрачна. Ищите то,что вам приносит удовольствие в данны момент . Вот что-то же его еще приносит? Может книги, друзья, фильмы, я не знаю, спорт, к примеру . Отслеживайте в чем кайф находите и цените эти мгновения. Жизнь будет тогда ваша и в ваших руках. 
> Вот что-то же вам и сейчас любо?


Это тоже несколько максимализм. Позже- не в молодости, становишься весьма не смелым- для разных крутых решений.. и если сразу выбрать что нравится- но маргинально..- то со временем "нравится" уйдёт - возможно, а кушать хотца (( От сель разумный компромисс между нравится и бабулесик... а вот дабы сей компромисс словить, тут нужно сначала выбрать "явный не ад" а потом объединить "что прёт" с "так-сяк"- но доходно..- и иметь мастерство это "так-сяк" в ад не превратить.. ( так да- люди советчики- родные, желая блага- норовят под видом "блага" в то-же дерьмо макнуть, где и сами булькают"- привыкли))

----------


## Альбина

> Это тоже несколько максимализм. Позже- не в молодости, становишься весьма не смелым- для разных крутых решений.. и если сразу выбрать что нравится- но маргинально..- то со временем "нравится" уйдёт - возможно, а кушать хотца (( От сель разумный компромисс между нравится и бабулесик... а вот дабы сей компромисс словить, тут нужно сначала выбрать "явный не ад" а потом объединить "что прёт" с "так-сяк"- но доходно..- и иметь мастерство это "так-сяк" в ад не превратить.. ( так да- люди советчики- родные, желая блага- норовят под видом "блага" в то-же дерьмо макнуть, где и сами булькают"- привыкли))


я не знаю, Саш. Мне тут сложно что-то сказать. Мне кажется, можно в голове держать всегда как-бы "пути отхода". (ну к примеру всегда понимать, что на жизнь можно заработать, особенно науэдейз,  без карьерного роста, а там как попрет в "своем деле", и опять -же -"играючи."Это раз.
Ну вот наш топикстартер вроде бы чел творческий, если музыку любит. Не думаю, что маргинальные пути будет искать .Это двас.)
Ну а трис. Я не знаю.  Право.. В музыке столько жизни - какие могут быть разочарования?Они свидетельствуют прежде всего о  признании своей несостоятельности, а это вещь субъективная  . Это грустно . Но какие у Артема годы ..? 
Но мне трудно судить ,опять же. У меня таких вот разочаровний  не было .. (видать тайные еврейские корни всегда заставляют тянуться к жизни) .

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

Помнится была фраза из фильма - "Да на тебе пахать надо...!". Абсолютно согласен с Александром Дубининым по поводу найти своё занятие или отдушину - чтоб "торкнуло". Бесцельный человек что тряпка на ветру - куда подует ветер, туда и несёт... Буддизм к сожалению это не отдушина и не выход из депрессии - это большой умственный труд, к тому же и времязатратный. Я уж молчу про внутреннюю дисциплину и нравственное поведение. Если не готовы голыми руками "раскурочивать горы" и "чистить Авгиевы конюшни" в своём уме и в жизни - то даже не помышляйте встать на этот путь! Разочарование хуже смерти... Я в свои 21 год покорял страны, чувствовал себя пупом земли... Живите в полную грудь - что за молодежь пошла, сплошные сопли и нытье... Живёте как у царя-батюшки за пазухой, горя не знаете... Читайте, рисуйте, пойте, играйте, с девушкой время проводите! 

Сперва научитесь жить в этой жизни, а потом уже ищите в ней изъяны...

----------


## Дубинин

> Помнится была фраза из фильма - "Да на тебе пахать надо...!". Абсолютно согласен с Александром Дубининым по поводу найти своё занятие или отдушину - чтоб "торкнуло". Бесцельный человек что тряпка на ветру - куда подует ветер, туда и несёт... Буддизм к сожалению это не отдушина и не выход из депрессии - это большой умственный труд, к тому же и времязатратный. Я уж молчу про внутреннюю дисциплину и нравственное поведение. Если не готовы голыми руками "раскурочивать горы" и "чистить Авгиевы конюшни" в своём уме и в жизни - то даже не помышляйте встать на этот путь! Разочарование хуже смерти... Я в свои 21 год покорял страны, чувствовал себя пупом земли... Живите в полную грудь - что за молодежь пошла, сплошные сопли и нытье... Живёте как у царя-батюшки за пазухой, горя не знаете... Читайте, рисуйте, пойте, играйте, с девушкой время проводите! 
> 
> Сперва научитесь жить в этой жизни, а потом уже ищите в ней изъяны...


Когда человек был всегда невольно зависим от других, тут нужно определённое отчаянье и смелость дабы решиться жить не "на показ- кому-то"- а  "своей жизнью" и некотрое мастерство, дабы разруливать заботливых- стремящихся за тебя "пожить"))

----------

Мяснов (05.12.2016)

----------


## Евгений Шпагин

> Когда человек был всегда невольно зависим от других, тут нужно определённое отчаянье и смелость дабы решиться жить не "на показ- кому-то"- а  "своей жизнью" и некотрое мастерство, дабы разруливать заботливых- стремящихся за тебя "пожить"))


В этом к сожалению и заключается "бесхребетность"... Большинство "перехоленных" деток вырастают в итоге в немотивированных, слабовольных и бесперспективных людей, пасующих перед мало мальски не большой трудностью или дилеммой... 

Лично я поступил бы следующим образом, почувствовав в себе такое настроение: Собрал бы свои вещи и поехал бы жить-работать-искать счастья как минимум в другой край страны, как максимум в другую страну. Я в свое время окончив школу 8 классов так и поступил. Уехал в другую страну один, потому что чувствовал что, нужно отрываться от материнского гнезда и искать свое место под солнцем. 

Иначе эти сопли так у будут волочиться до колен без конца, и будет жгучее желание к кому-нибудь под крылышко забиться и ждать очередного совета... Может я жестко выражаюсь, но это правда жизни, заработанная лично мною на своем опыте...

----------


## Дубинин

> В этом к сожалению и заключается "бесхребетность"... Большинство "перехоленных" деток вырастают в итоге в немотивированных, слабовольных и бесперспективных людей, пасующих перед мало мальски не большой трудностью или дилеммой... 
> 
> Лично я поступил бы следующим образом, почувствовав в себе такое настроение: Собрал бы свои вещи и поехал бы жить-работать-искать счастья как минимум в другой край страны, как максимум в другую страну. Я в свое время окончив школу 8 классов так и поступил. Уехал в другую страну один, потому что чувствовал что, нужно отрываться от материнского гнезда и искать свое место под солнцем. 
> 
> Иначе эти сопли так у будут волочиться до колен без конца, и будет жгучее желание к кому-нибудь под крылышко забиться и ждать очередного совета... Может я жестко выражаюсь, но это правда жизни, заработанная лично мною на своем опыте...


Ну в данном случае, вы выступаете "экстремальной разновидностью" предлагающего пожить "вашей жизнью"))
У него иная ситуация, и революция- только своя пойдёт.. (возможно маленькая не смелая с виду, но своя))

----------

Альбина (30.11.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Выше разбирались, перечитайте, если не в курсе. Погуглил я Вашу Санскарапратьяя виджняну. Кроме ссылок на написанные Вами эти два слова, нет ничего...


Да ладно  :Smilie:  Правда что ли? То есть вы вообще с дхармой не были знакомы, только гуглить взялись? Ну-ну.

Начните отсюда, хотя бы
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...muppada-sv.htm




> «Avijjapaccaya sankhara, *sankharapaccaya vinnanam*, vinnanam napaccay namarupam, namarupapaccaya salayatanam, salayatanapaccaya phasso, phassapaccayo vedana, vedanapaccayo tanha, tanhapaccayo upadanam, upadanapaccayo bhava, bhavapaccayo jati, jatipaccayo jaramaranam soka-parideva-dukkha-domanass-upayasa sambavanti. Evametassa kevalassa dukkha-khandhassa samudayo hoti.
> 
> Avijjayatveva asesaviraganirodha sankharanirodho, sankharanirodho vinnananirodho, vinnanam nirodha namarupanirodho, namarupanirodha salayatananirodho, salayatananirodha phassanirodho, phassanirodha vedananirodho, vedananirodha tanhanirodho, tanhanirodha upadananirodho, upadananirodha bhavanirodho, bhavanirodha jatinirodho, jatinirodha jaramaranam soka-parideva-dukkha-domanass-upayasa nirujjanti. Evametassa kevalassa dukkha-khandassa nirodho hoti».
> 
> 
> «Из невежества как необходимого условия возникают формирователи. Из формирователей как необходимого условия возникает сознание. Из сознания как необходимого условия возникает имя-и-форма. Из имени-и-формы как необходимого условия возникают шесть сфер. Из шести сфер в качестве необходимого условия возникает контакт. Из контакта в качестве необходимого условия возникает чувствование. Из чувствования в качестве необходимого условия возникает жажда. Из жажды в качестве необходимого условия возникает цепляние и удержание. Из цепляния и удержания в качестве необходимого условия возникает существование. Из существования в качестве необходимого условия возникает рождение. Из рождения в качестве необходимого условия возникают старение и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково происхождение всей этой груды горя и страдания.
> Теперь, при безостаточном угасании и прекращении этого самого невежества происходит прекращение формирователей. С прекращением формирователей происходит прекращение сознания. С прекращением сознания происходит прекращением имени-и-формы. С прекращением имени-и-формы происходит прекращение шести сфер. С прекращением шести сфер происходит прекращение контакта. С прекращением контакта происходит прекращение чувствования. С прекращением чувствования происходит прекращение жажды. С прекращением жажды происходит прекращение цепляния и удержания. С прекращением цепляния и удержания происходит прекращение существования. С прекращением существования происходит прекращение рождения. С прекращением рождения прекращаются старение и смерть, печаль, стенания, боль, горе и отчаяние. Таково прекращение всей этой груды горя и страдания».


Продолжайте этим
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm

Потом можете вот это
https://religion.wikireading.ru/23351

И встретимся лет через двадцать, я полагаю. Раньше Вы с  этим не раскопаетесь.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ни к какой. Товарищ вообще плохо знаком с Дхармой. Только общебытовые "цитаты" из учителей для даже не новичков, а для посторонних людей.


Вы ещё хуже знакомы, раз мертвечину детерминизма проповедуете.

----------


## Won Soeng

> От предопределения.


От чего? Что такое "предопределение"? 
Будда учит "обусловленности", причем "взаимной". 

Что такое "предопределение"?

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы ещё хуже знакомы, раз мертвечину детерминизма проповедуете.


Это Вы в крайности бросаетесь, потому что думаете, что детерминизм и фатализм - одно и то же. Ну да, для Вас это слишком тонкое различие  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016), Фил (21.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Начните отсюда, хотя бы


Ну и где тут говорится о возникновении и прекращении свободы воли?

----------


## Фил

> Это Вы в крайности бросаетесь, потому что думаете, что детерминизм и фатализм - одно и то же. Ну да, для Вас это слишком тонкое различие


100500 раз говорил, что фатализм - это доведенный до абсурда детерменизм, опровергаемый опытом. Даже в википедии все написано.

----------


## Фил

> Ну и где тут говорится о возникновении и прекращении свободы воли?


Нигде. Когда этот термин вообще повился? В каком веке нового времени?

----------


## Won Soeng

> 100500 раз говорил, что фатализм - это доведенный до абсурда детерменизм, опровергаемый опытом. Даже в википедии все написано.


100500 леммингов ошибаются и строем падают в пропасть  :Smilie:  Прибежище в википедии вместо прибежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе не ведет к прекращению страдания  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну и где тут говорится о возникновении и прекращении свободы воли?


Вы Дхарму изучайте, а не "свободу воли". Не туда внимание направляете. Будда свободе воле и не учил. Это современные люди заморачиваются, пытаясь и анатман оседлать и свободу воли пропихнуть. Более древние все душой заморачивались, да атманом. Теперь вот новые времена - новые слова. Да те же иллюзии и заблуждения, ничего нового по сути, только словари поднаполнились.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Это Вы в крайности бросаетесь, потому что думаете, что детерминизм и фатализм - одно и то же. Ну да, для Вас это слишком тонкое различие


Отнюдь. Напомню: 


> Пока мы живём в этом теле, пока мы располагаем этой свободой, мы можем использовать её во благо. Но, как только эта жизнь оканчивается, как только останавливается наше дыхание, это тело становится всего лишь сгустком мёртвой материи, оно становится трупом. В тот момент, когда сознание оставляет тело, тело превращается в руину, в брошенный дом, и уже никогда не вернётся обратно к жизни. Когда тело и ум разделяются — свободы больше нет, как нет и выбора. Нет более независимой возможности что-либо контролировать. Вместо этого мы целиком оказываемся во власти своей кармы, непреклонного закона причины и следствия.
> 
> *Тулку Урген Ринпоче
> *

----------


## Йен

> Дык, к самскаре, вестимо)


Ну санкхары-то непостоянны, то есть они возникают и исчезают, это вроде все буддисты знают, сутты и сами сможете найти, например Париниббана сутта  )

----------

Фил (21.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Отнюдь. Напомню:


Это не дхарма, а наставление для тех, кто дхарму еще не изучает. То есть для таких, как Вы, посторонних людей, нуждающихся в утешении и не более того.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну санкхары-то непостоянны, то есть они возникают и исчезают, это вроде все буддисты знают, сутты и сами сможете найти, например Париниббана сутта  )


Aion-то не буддист. Дхармой не интересовался пока.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну санкхары-то непостоянны, то есть они возникают и исчезают, это вроде все буддисты знают, сутты и сами сможете найти, например Париниббана сутта  )


Да я вообще в шоке!

----------


## Aion

> Вы Дхарму изучайте, а не "свободу воли". Не туда внимание направляете. Будда свободе воле и не учил. Это современные люди заморачиваются, пытаясь и анатман оседлать и свободу воли пропихнуть. Более древние все душой заморачивались, да атманом. Теперь вот новые времена - новые слова. Да те же иллюзии и заблуждения, ничего нового по сути, только словари поднаполнились.


Будда, возможно, не учил, а современные буддийские Учителя учат. И основания принять их точку зрения имеются, а вот Ваш механистический детерминизм - ни к селу, ни к городу...

----------


## Фил

> Будда, возможно, не учил, а современные буддийские Учителя учат. И основания принять их точку зрения имеются, а вот Ваш механистический детерминизм - ни к селу, ни к городу...


У адепта любой религиозной веры есть основания ее принять, иначе бы он не был верующим.

----------


## Aion

> От чего? Что такое "предопределение"? 
> Будда учит "обусловленности", причем "взаимной". 
> 
> Что такое "предопределение"?


Будда учит преодолению обусловленности. Предопределение - это то, что Вы тут проповедуете, отрицая свободу воли.

----------


## Фил

И я бы задумался хотя бы, если Будда не учил то...

----------


## Aion

> Ну санкхары-то непостоянны, то есть они возникают и исчезают, это вроде все буддисты знают, сутты и сами сможете найти, например Париниббана сутта  )


А я о постоянных и неисчезающих волевых актах не говорил.

----------


## Фил

> А я о постоянных и неисчезающих волевых актах не говорил.


Зачем тогда вообще дополнительно вводить избыточное понятие? Чтобы не так страшно было?

----------


## Aion

> Aion-то не буддист. Дхармой не интересовался пока.


По крайней мере, манией величия не страдаю как Вы, утверждая, что Дхарму полностью реализовали.

----------


## Монферран

> Вы думаете, что принимаете решение здесь и сейчас, а я Вас учу, что Вы в ситуации уже осознаете произошедшее, а результаты забрасываете в виде дополнительных условий для будущих ситуаций. Если совсем точно, то Вас тут и нет. Осознаются произошедшие действия (санскарапратьяя виджняна), что забрасывает семена будущих устремлений (упаданапратьяя бхава). И только затем, необязательно, возникает образ "себя", осознающего произошедшие действия, как происходящее на фоне множества вариантов.


Во многих объяснениях, в том числе и в этом, откуда я процитировал кусочек, время выглядит, как будто рассматривается как безусловное. Но ведь время возникающая и обусловленная категория. В звене намарупа - все миры самсары всех времен (как в базе данных). Это почти цитата из прошлого. Время, как последовательность моментов, движение от момента к моменту, возникает в каком-то более позднем звене, после звена намарупа (в звене бхава?). 

Поэтому высказывание о _прошлых_ моментах, осознаваемых в звене виджняна, выглядит приблизительным. Вот так же, как во фразе _Если совсем точно, то Вас тут и нет_ было сделано уточнение о "образе я" как возникающем в звеньях, следующих за виджняной и намарупой, так и насчёт времени, кмк, должно быть сделано уточнение.

А именно, санскарапратьяя виджняна - это различение на основе побуждений. Но в каком звене различаются моменты между собой?

----------


## Aion

> Зачем тогда вообще дополнительно вводить избыточное понятие? Чтобы не так страшно было?


Действительно, зачем вводить понятие четаны, если всё жёстко детерминировано?

----------


## Йен

> А я о постоянных и неисчезающих волевых актах не говорил.



Просто вы ссылку на источник просили, где описывается как "свобода воли" возникает и исчезает, потом сказали, что она к санкхарам относится, а все санкхары непостоянны, вот и все  )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Действительно, зачем вводить понятие четаны, если всё жёстко детерминировано?


Вы не знаете срединного пути. Ваш выбор только между мистическим живым и линейномеханическим мертвым. Вы думанете что третьего не дано. Это Ваше заблуждение.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Просто вы ссылку на источник просили, где описывается как "свобода воли" возникает и исчезает, потом сказали, что она к санкхарам относится, а все санкхары непостоянны, вот и все  )


И что с того, что непостоянны? И свобода воли не есть нечто постоянное, ибо обусловлена.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По крайней мере, манией величия не страдаю как Вы, утверждая, что Дхарму полностью реализовали.


Так Вы и не реализовали. Только о мании и можете думать, не о Дхарме де  :Wink:

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Вы не знаете срединного пути. Ваш выбор только между мистическим живым и линейномеханическим мертвым. Вы думанете что третьего не дано. Это Ваше заблуждение.


Да перестаньте уж на меня свои ярлыки навешивать. Вы то отрицаете свободу воли, то признаёте её. При чём тут срединный путь? Это обыкновенная софистика.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И что с того, что непостоянны? И свобода воли не есть нечто постоянное, ибо обусловлена.


Прогресс? Недавно Вас возмутило, как это: возникает и прекращается

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> И что с того, что непостоянны? И свобода воли не есть нечто постоянное, ибо обусловлена.


Обусловленная свободная воля.
Дыр бул щил
Убещур

----------


## Aion

> Так Вы и не реализовали. Только о мании и можете думать, не о Дхарме де


Нет, конечно, не реализовал. И не утверждаю, что реализовал, ибо врать нехорошо.

----------


## Фил

> Действительно, зачем вводить понятие четаны, если всё жёстко детерминировано?


Не жестко детерменировано, а вероятностно.

----------


## Aion

> Прогресс? Недавно Вас возмутило, как это: возникает и прекращается


Свобода воли - это качество, имманентное воле. Возникает и прекращается не свобода воли, а воля.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да перестаньте уж на меня свои ярлыки навешивать. Вы то отрицаете свободу воли, то признаёте её. При чём тут срединный путь? Это обыкновенная софистика.


В отличие от Вас я не занимаюсь отрицаниями и признаваниями  :Smilie:  Но Вы так не умеете - Вам только соглашаться или перечить возможно. То что и то и другое ошибка Вам не понять.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Не жестко детерменировано, а вероятностно.


Вероятностно детерминировано - это как?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Свобода воли - это качество, имманентное воле. Возникает и прекращается не свобода воли, а воля.


Это противоречит Дхарме  :Smilie:  Просто прикольное умопостроение. У санскар нет никакого качества свободы. Не найдете ни в цитатах, ни на примерах

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вероятностно детерминировано - это как?


Объясняли уже, я могу объяснить еще раз завтра, если действительно интересно.

----------


## Aion

> В отличие от Вас я не занимаюсь отрицаниями и признаваниями  Но Вы так не умеете - Вам только соглашаться или перечить возможно. То что и то и другое ошибка Вам не понять.


Если Вы не можете ни отрицать, ни признавать, о чём тогда с Вами можно говорить?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вероятностно детерминировано - это как?


Бросьте кубик 84000 раз и поймете.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это противоречит Дхарме  Просто прикольное умопостроение. У санскар нет никакого качества свободы. Не найдете ни в цитатах, ни на примерах


даже вне контекста дхармы, воля не свободна от своего прекращения, получается. Это лингвистически неправомерная конструкция.

----------


## Aion

> Это противоречит Дхарме  Просто прикольное умопостроение. У санскар нет никакого качества свободы. Не найдете ни в цитатах, ни на примерах


Не искажайте моих слов. Повторяю: свобода воли - качество, присущее воле.

----------


## Aion

> Бросьте кубик 84000 раз и поймете.


А с чего это вероятность отрицает свободу воли? Как раз наоборот, вероятность предполагает множественность вариантов, значит выбор возможен и детерминизм не проходит.

----------


## Фил

> А с чего это вероятность отрицает свободу воли? Как раз наоборот, вероятность предполагает множественность вариантов, значит выбор возможен и детерминизм не проходит.


детерменизм и вероятность вполне совместимы. Об этом написано даже в википедии.

Вы некорректно понимаете детерменизм.

----------


## Фил

Множественность вариантов не тождественна выбору.
Выбирать некому.

----------


## Aion

> детерменизм и вероятность вполне совместимы. Об этом написано даже в википедии.
> 
> Вы не корретно понимаете детерменизм.


В квантовой механике возможно и совместимы, но речь-то о другом предмете.

----------


## Aion

> Выбирать некому.


И кармические плоды выбора, стало быть, тоже некому вкушать? И с каких это пор нигилизм стал Дхармой?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А с чего это вероятность отрицает свободу воли? Как раз наоборот, вероятность предполагает множественность вариантов, значит выбор возможен и детерминизм не проходит.


Не отрицает. Просто свобода воли - не нужна. Это лишняя придумка рассудка.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не искажайте моих слов. Повторяю: свобода воли - качество, присущее воле.


Если воля - это санскара, то качество воли - это качество санскары. А у санскары нет другого качества, кроме направленности.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> И кармические плоды выбора, стало быть, тоже некому вкушать? И с каких это пор нигилизм стал Дхармой?


Вы опять не видите срединный путь. Видите либо этернализм, либо нигилизм. Срединный путь ни то, ни другое. Срединный путь это то как возникают страдания, а не то, как некто страдает.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В квантовой механике возможно и совместимы, но речь-то о другом предмете.


Квантовая механика это как раз то, что наука обнаружила как нелинейная детерминированность. До сих пор мало кто может это понять, но сам факт отрицать невозможно.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если Вы не можете ни отрицать, ни признавать, о чём тогда с Вами можно говорить?


О том, что можно исследовать. Отрицание и признавание - это простая умозрительность. Нравится - не нравится. Ведана.

----------

Монферран (21.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Просто свобода воли - не нужна. Это лишняя придумка рассудка.


Просто Вы редукционизмом занимаетесь.  Так ведь?

----------


## Aion

> Квантовая механика это как раз то, что наука обнаружила как нелинейная детерминированность. До сих пор мало кто может это понять, но сам факт отрицать невозможно.


Квантовая механика - это как раз то, что предполагает случайность в качестве фундаментального свойства природы, но вообще-то в квантовой механике рассматривается микромир, жителями которого мы отнюдь не являемся.

----------


## Aion

> О том, что можно исследовать. Отрицание и признавание - это простая умозрительность. Нравится - не нравится. Ведана.


Нет, ведана тут не при чём. Я усматриваю непоследовательность в Ваших высказываниях. Вы то отрицаете, то утверждаете свободу воли.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Квантовая механика - это как раз то, что предполагает случайность в качестве фундаментального свойства природы, но вообще-то в квантовой механике рассматривается микромир, жителями которого мы отнюдь не являемся.


Квантовая механика не предполагает, а методически рассматривает. Это инструментализм. В некоторой степени сдобренный реализмом. В квантовой механике рассматривается не мир, а фундаментальные взаимодействия. Для мира этот инструмент примитивен.

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Просто Вы редукционизмом занимаетесь.  Так ведь?


Нет, просто Вы ничего другого предположить не можете. То отрицание видите, то признание, то редукционизм  :Smilie:  А это ни то, ни другое, и не третье. 
Изучайте пратитья самутпаду и со временем поймете. Могу сказать, что очень долго и драматично пытался вписать п.с. в разные взгляды. Если бы не стояло задачи смоделировать искусственный интеллект - давно бы успокоился. Неработающая модель - главный мотиватор. Вроде все придумал, а нет - не работает. Значит - неправильно придумал. Нужно изучать и исследовать глубже, точнее, конкретнее.

Не могу советовать именно такой метод, потому что даже когда уже сложилось вполне действующее описание, остался вопрос - и что с этим делать в рамках практики Дхармы? Как это практиковать? В чем моя работа? Пришлось вернуться к медитации, и представления о звеньях не очень-то помогали.

Зато теперь, на возмущение Вам, могу сказать: Будда дал абсолютно точное описание абсолютной реальности. Все именно так и есть, конкретно и в деталях.

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, ведана тут не при чём. Я усматриваю непоследовательность в Ваших высказываниях. Вы то отрицаете, то утверждаете свободу воли.


Именно она и есть. Отрицание и признание - это не нравится и нравится. В чистом, голом виде. Ничего другого. 

С чего бы мне что-то признавать или что-то отрицать? Срединный путь заключается в том, чтобы обнаружить конкретную обусловленность любого явления. При таких условиях - возникает. При таких условиях - прекращается. Нет необходимости соглашаться или отказываться. 

Сама Дхарма заключается в том, чтобы не выстраивать мнений.

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Во многих объяснениях, в том числе и в этом, откуда я процитировал кусочек, время выглядит, как будто рассматривается как безусловное. Но ведь время возникающая и обусловленная категория. В звене намарупа - все миры самсары всех времен (как в базе данных). Это почти цитата из прошлого. Время, как последовательность моментов, движение от момента к моменту, возникает в каком-то более позднем звене, после звена намарупа (в звене бхава?). 
> 
> Поэтому высказывание о _прошлых_ моментах, осознаваемых в звене виджняна, выглядит приблизительным. Вот так же, как во фразе _Если совсем точно, то Вас тут и нет_ было сделано уточнение о "образе я" как возникающем в звеньях, следующих за виджняной и намарупой, так и насчёт времени, кмк, должно быть сделано уточнение.
> 
> А именно, санскарапратьяя виджняна - это различение на основе побуждений. Но в каком звене различаются моменты между собой?


Моменты возникают на основе различий. Читта - это отдельный момент сознания, то есть различие от момента, к моменту. Нет такого, чтобы моменты сначала были не различны, а после - различились. Все наоборот. Несколько различий обобщены до момента. Это некоторое размывание метрики обусловленности, по сути - просто кучка различий в одном контексте. И моменты могут быть очень компактными, включать лишь самые простые различия (черные точки на белом фоне), а могут включать целые истории (идут Василий Иваныч и Петька по пустыне - как начало целого ряда анекдотов).

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Нет, просто Вы ничего другого предположить не можете. То отрицание видите, то признание, то редукционизм  А это ни то, ни другое, и не третье.


Просто ничего другого в логике и нет. Суждения бывают либо утверждающими, либо отрицающими. А сведение философской проблемы к физике и есть редукционизм. 



> Зато теперь, на возмущение Вам, могу сказать: Будда дал абсолютно точное описание абсолютной реальности. Все именно так и есть, конкретно и в деталях.


С чего Вы взяли, что я возмущаюсь? Я сожалею о том, что лишь недавно заподозрил, увы, что разговариваю с не совсем здоровым собеседником...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Юй Кан (22.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Именно она и есть. Отрицание и признание - это не нравится и нравится. В чистом, голом виде. Ничего другого.


Речь не о нравится или не нравится, а о истинно или ложно. Ничего другого.



> С чего бы мне что-то признавать или что-то отрицать?


С того, что Вы уже который день со мной дискутируете. Забыли? 



> Сама Дхарма заключается в том, чтобы не выстраивать мнений.


Если у Вас нет мнений, с чем же вы всё это время спорите? И главное, зачем?  :EEK!:

----------


## Йен

> И что с того, что непостоянны? И свобода воли не есть нечто постоянное, ибо обусловлена.


То есть "свобода воли" - это просто название обусловленной, непостоянной, безличной, неконтролируемой, и соответственно - не свободной от чего-то конструкции, что входит в санкхара-кхандху? Просто ярлык уровня относительной реальности? 
Если так, то понятно )

----------


## Aion

> То есть "свобода воли" - это просто название обусловленной, непостоянной, безличной, неконтролируемой, и соответственно - не свободной от чего-то конструкции, что входит в санкхара-кхандху? Просто ярлык уровня относительной реальности? 
> Если так, то понятно )


Свобода воли (без кавычек) - способность субъекта к сознательной саморегуляции. С чего бы она была абсолютной?

----------


## Йен

> Свобода воли (без кавычек) - способность субъекта к сознательной саморегуляции. С чего бы она была абсолютной?


Ну я и говорил уже Филу, что вы оперируете понятиями относительной реальности, а не абсолютной. )

----------

Фил (22.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ну я и говорил уже Филу, что вы оперируете понятиями относительной реальности, а не абсолютной. )


Так и я об этом говорил: 



> А с чего вы взяли, что свобода воли абсолютна?

----------


## Фил

Тогда я априори со всем согласен, т.к. суждений об относительном тысячи и все суть - договоренности.
То есть - мне все равно.

----------

Алик (22.12.2016), Йен (22.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Вау! Мы наконец-то разобрались ))

----------


## Aion

> Вау! Мы наконец-то разобрались ))


Хвала ретроградному Меркурию!
Om Budhaya Namah!

----------

Алик (22.12.2016), Йен (22.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Просто ничего другого в логике и нет. Суждения бывают либо утверждающими, либо отрицающими. А сведение философской проблемы к физике и есть редукционизм. 
> С чего Вы взяли, что я возмущаюсь? Я сожалею о том, что лишь недавно заподозрил, увы, что разговариваю с не совсем здоровым собеседником...


Ну, Вы и слогикой не дружите.


В логике истинность и ложность допускается. Типа Иванов - программист.
Вот же у Вас каша-то. А еще за чужое здоровье фантазии  :Smilie: 

Исключение третьего необходимо доказывать. Помимо лжи и истины есть неопределенность. Ложь и истина условны в логике.

И Вы будете претендовать на здоровую дискуссию? В своих фантазиях блуждайте сами. Но помните, заблуждения Ваши Вами рулят. И свобода воли - не самое большое из них. Так, мелкая заморочка

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Свобода воли (без кавычек) - способность субъекта к сознательной саморегуляции. С чего бы она была абсолютной?


Вы не знаете о возникновении субъекта. Поэтому полагаете, что субъект является источником воли. 

У Вас морозный узор на стекле влияет на температуру воздуха. Эффекты рулят собственными условиями.

Фантазия и не на такое способна.

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Тогда я априори со всем согласен, т.к. суждений об относительном тысячи и все суть - договоренности.
> То есть - мне все равно.


А чего тогда, вдвоём с возбуждённым арахантом (или нет?- уж больно агресивен в предложении просветлений)  на астролога напали? а на араханта за его "прямые" познания истин- не наезжаем? (не познание концепций в виде привычного в неведении переживания "чего-то". а именно "того- как оно есть"))

----------

Aion (23.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> а на араханта за его "прямые" познания истин- не наезжаем? (не познание концепций в виде привычного в неведении переживания "чего-то". а именно "того- как оно есть"))


 Как можно наезжать на то, что нельзя отследить даже здесь и сейчас? )) Прислужникам Мары этого не понять )

----------

Aion (23.12.2016), Дубинин (22.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А чего тогда, вдвоём с возбуждённым арахантом (или нет?- уж больно агресивен в предложении просветлений)  на астролога напали? а на араханта за его "прямые" познания истин- не наезжаем? (не познание концепций в виде привычного в неведении переживания "чего-то". а именно "того- как оно есть"))


Где Вы увидели нападки и наезды? Обсуждается вопрос: свобода воли иллюзия или реальность. Если иллюзия то навязчивая или преходящая. А если реальность, то условная или безусловная.

Держитесь темы - не пропадете  :Smilie:  А то уже агрессия с возбуждением мнятся не к месту.

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена



----------


## Дубинин

> Где Вы увидели нападки и наезды? Обсуждается вопрос: свобода воли иллюзия или реальность. Если иллюзия то навязчивая или преходящая. А если реальность, то условная или безусловная.
> 
> Держитесь темы - не пропадете  А то уже агрессия с возбуждением мнятся не к месту.


Так он вам уже раз сто сказал: "свобода воли"- это реальность (относительная) и вполне реально- субъективно- переживаемая и привёл цитаты где этой реальностью оперируют в контексте ему- нравящийся "дхармы" (цитату ринпоче). А вы говорите- "моя двеннадцатичленка- круче..я- сказал!"
А про наезд? так болезненное пристрастие к садизму налицо; несмотря на просьбы не обвинять в том что оппонент чего- то не постиг не пережил и не поучать- "как это делать"- и предложение поискать иные аргументы вашей "правоты"- вы ну "совсем уж "не здорОво" (ибо беспрерывно и не реагируйте)- продолжаете своё действо.. (В его традиции насколько знаю- вообще медитация на 12-и членку- не рассматривается как причина получения "плода")

----------

Aion (23.12.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена

когда вокруг одни учителя, учиться некому
не понимают даже образованные люди значение хозяина и гостя, все хотят быть хозяйвами и мало кто гостем
почему бы не поупражняться в великодушии и сострадании?

----------


## Дубинин

> когда вокруг одни учителя, учиться некому
> не понимают даже образованные люди значение хозяина и гостя, все хотят быть хозяйвами и мало кто гостем


Вы немного утомили своего любимца неумными умностями поддерживать. Или по делу пишите, или призывы по десятому разу : " перестать спорить и пережить его "правду" просто следуя за им предложенной схемой"- оставте..- здесь не дебилы.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так он вам уже раз сто сказал: "свобода воли"- это реальность (относительная) и вполне реально- субъективно- переживаемая и привёл цитаты где этой реальностью оперируют в контексте ему- нравящийся "дхармы" (цитату ринпоче). А вы говорите- "моя двеннадцатичленка- круче..я- сказал!"
> А про наезд? так болезненное пристрастие к садизму налицо; несмотря на просьбы не обвинять в том что оппонент чего- то не постиг не пережил и не поучать- "как это делать"- и предложение поискать иные аргументы вашей "правоты"- вы ну "совсем уж "не здорОво" (ибо беспрерывно и не реагируйте)- продолжаете своё действо.. (В его традиции насколько знаю- вообще медитация на 12-и членку- не рассматривается как причина получения "плода")



Видите, и Вы поучить любите. Как только видите ошибку, стараетесь помочь. Выбираете способ объяснения самостоятельно, не советуясь.

Так всегда и происходит.

Свобода воли - иллюзия, ошибка. Не условная реальность, потому что условия не показаны.
Есть упая, из состоадания использовать заблуждения. Но костыль не заменяет ноги. Поэтому кто-то когда-то должен развеять иллюзию. Для начала поставить ее под сомнение.

Так что не волнуйтесь так. Одна польза от беседы, вреда нет. И не волнуйтесь, что выбираю доводы по своему усмотрению, а не по Вашемк

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Видите, и Вы поучить любите. Как только видите ошибку, стараетесь помочь. Выбираете способ объяснения самостоятельно, не советуясь.
> 
> Так всегда и происходит.
> 
> Свобода воли - иллюзия, ошибка. Не условная реальность, потому что условия не показаны.
> Есть упая, из состоадания использовать заблуждения. Но костыль не заменяет ноги. Поэтому кто-то когда-то должен развеять иллюзию. Для начала поставить ее под сомнение.
> 
> Так что не волнуйтесь так. Одна польза от беседы, вреда нет. И не волнуйтесь, что выбираю доводы по своему усмотрению, а не по Вашемк


Так я даже и не сомневаюсь, что вы "справляете своё удовольствие" (доминантностью обзывают). А я своё справляю- ибо нефиг... (я не верю что Будда- это будда, мне не священна - его дхарма, я просто корыстно справляю свои биодела- как и вы- по моему мнению..)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так я даже и не сомневаюсь, что вы "справляете своё удовольствие" (доминантностью обзывают). А я своё справляю- ибо нефиг... (я не верю что Будда- это будда, мне не священна - его дхарма, я просто корыстно справляю свои биодела- как и вы- по моему мнению..)


Без проблем, как пожелаете, так и мните  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> оставте..- здесь не дебилы.


Я могу следовать своему сердцу? Или оставить?

----------


## Дубинин

> Я могу следовать своему сердцу? Или оставить?


Можете- можете (но если нет таланта заметить "некомильфо" со  "своей" стороны, то почему- бы другим  бы хоть раз не сделать попытку)

----------


## Фил

> А чего тогда, вдвоём с возбуждённым арахантом (или нет?- уж больно агресивен в предложении просветлений)  на астролога напали? а на араханта за его "прямые" познания истин- не наезжаем? (не познание концепций в виде привычного в неведении переживания "чего-то". а именно "того- как оно есть"))


А я просто вообразить не мог, что относительную истину можно с таким пылом отстаивать на БФ (не в синагоге, не в академии наук)

----------

Дубинин (22.12.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена

> Можете- можете (но если нет таланта заметить "некомильфо" со  "своей" стороны, то почему- бы другим  бы хоть раз не сделать попытку)


Было бы внимание чуть больше на себе любимом, более критичное, когда реплики другим отпускаете, ну чтобы попытки эффективнее стали. )

----------


## Дубинин

> Было бы внимание чуть больше на себе любимом, более критичное, когда реплики другим отпускаете, ну чтобы попытки эффективнее стали. )


Ещё один любитель "махатм"  вместе с больным гуролюбством "арахантом" приболел- и поучать вздумал- "чего другим делать"?

----------

Фил (22.12.2016)

----------


## Уроил Зена

А Вы Дубинин, не тролльте людей, тогда не будете выдавать то что таиться у вас и не выдаётся. )) Или сдержаться невмоготу?, понимаю.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ещё один любитель "махатм"  ...."?





> Махатмы Шамбалические - это продукт Блаватской и Рерих, а "буддизм" от Е.Рерих можно заценить, прочитав перекроенную версию Сиха сутты, что она опубликовала в одной из своих книг: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=22559&page=9


Всётаки не был бы столь категоричен в оценках.

Для того времени(конец 19 начало 20в.в.) и даже для буддизма того времени - они сделали немало. 
Их движения поддержали тогда Дхарму\Дхамму, как на Севере, так и на Юге. Ну, а для Запада, они по сути пионеры первопроходцы, и многие их начинания, как у "нас", так и "там" - стали основой, гдето для распространения Дхармы\Дхаммы, а гдето и для возрождения. 
То, что конечно возникло и существует и куча побочных групп  "экзотериков", эт - да.  Но и заслуги, кмк., также преуменьшать не стоит. Как и то, что они были буддистами, принимали Прибежище (кто на Севере, кто на Юге), принимали обеты, поддерживали отношения и с вполне реальными буддийскими наставниками того времени(как северных, так и южных традиций).

(Переводы, терминология, понимания и толкования - конечно устарели и очень-очень всё сильно намешано. Да и что сказать, тогда были лишь первые знакомства с буддийской культурой и мировоззрением. Но сейчас уже у всех есть и возможность встречаться и получать наставления у непосредственных носителей традиций и опыта постижения Дхармы\Дхаммы)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А Вы Дубинин, не тролльте людей, тогда не будете выдавать то что таиться у вас и не выдаётся. )) Или сдержаться невмоготу?, понимаю.


Это и есть - следовать сердцу (троллить людей)  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (22.12.2016), Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ещё один любитель "махатм"  вместе с больным гуролюбством "арахантом" приболел- и поучать вздумал- "чего другим делать"?


Троллить, что же еще  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (22.12.2016), Монферран (22.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Всётаки не был бы столь категоричен в оценках.
> 
> Для того времени(конец 19 начало 20в.в.) и даже для буддизма того времени - они сделали немало. 
> Их движения поддержали тогда Дхарму\Дхамму, как на Севере, так и на Юге. Ну, а для Запада, они по сути пионеры первопроходцы, и многие их начинания, как у "нас", так и "там" - стали основой, гдето для распространения Дхармы\Дхаммы, а гдето и для возрождения. 
> То, что конечно возникло и существует и куча побочных групп  "экзотериков", эт - да.  Но и заслуги, кмк., также преуменьшать не стоит. Как и то, что они были буддистами, принимали Прибежище (кто на Севере, кто на Юге), принимали обеты, поддерживали отношения и с вполне реальными буддийскими наставниками того времени(как северных, так и южных традиций).
> 
> (Переводы, терминология, понимания и толкования - конечно устарели и очень-очень всё сильно намешано. Да и что сказать, тогда были лишь первые знакомства с буддийской культурой и мировоззрением. Но сейчас уже у всех есть и возможность встречаться и получать наставления у непосредственных носителей традиций и опыта постижения Дхармы\Дхаммы)


С 91-го я был очень плотно в сих группах. и поэтому изнутри знаю, что даже близко понятие "дхарма будды" в толковании буддистов мне известных. не совпадает с тем- что понимают под буддизмом там (там кстати нирвана и сам Будда- есть не конечная точка "бесконечной эволюции"))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.12.2016), Йен (22.12.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> А Вы Дубинин, не тролльте людей, тогда не будете выдавать то что таиться у вас и не выдаётся. )) Или сдержаться невмоготу?, понимаю.


А я и не троллю, я будда просветлённый, и поэтому это моя поляна, я здесь просветляю, а разным шарлатанам и меня не признающим- гиена.. (скорбю но надо- ибо мстителен я сильно, тут ведь у каждого свой буддизм- вот и у меня свой).

----------

Крымский (22.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> С 91-го я был очень плотно в сих группах. и поэтому изнутри знаю, что даже близко понятие "дхарма будды" в толковании буддистов мне известных. не совпадает с тем- что понимают под буддизмом там (там кстати нирвана и сам Будда- есть не конечная точка "бесконечной эволюции"))



Я тоже думал, что агни-йогины и прочие рериховцы в начале девяностых остались, тогда многие этим переболели, так как реальной информации о традиционных учениях было мало и читали-практиковали всякую лабуду, но оказывается есть еще динозавры )

----------

Дубинин (22.12.2016), Фил (22.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> С 91-го я был очень плотно в сих группах. и поэтому изнутри знаю, что даже близко понятие "дхарма будды" в толковании буддистов мне известных. не совпадает с тем- что понимают под буддизмом там (там кстати нирвана и сам Будда- есть не конечная точка "бесконечной эволюции"))


А я наоборот до начала 90-ых, правда наверное нельзя сказать что так уж сильно плотно, поскольку тогда ещё пацаном был. Вообщем ещё до службы с ними общался. Вроде чинно тогда было без излишней экзотерики-шизотэрики. Многие потом буддистами стали, а некоторые и были просто не очень разграничивались.  

Но у меня в сообщении не об этом, а о конкретно Е.Б. , Полковнике, Е. И. , Н.К. и других деятелей ещё того времени. Полковнику вон даже памятник на Шри Ланке поставили, их помнят местные буддисты и помнят с уважением. Там и в общем в ЮгВА много ими и местным сторонниками друзьями тэсофическими было сделано в конце западной колонизации, как по делу Дхармы, так и по обретениям независимости. А Рерихи потом и в Дарджилинге, Сиккиме, Непале помогали.  
Первые буддийские организации  напр. Англии и стран Прибалтики, да и много где на западе, также от тех движений, причём многие досих пор существуют, не однодневки паругодовки. 
Вот об этом.

(да сейчас вроде некоторые взаимодействия есть, напр. Музей Рерихов и Дрэпунг Гоманг, правда сильно нынешним положением дел не интересовался)

----------

Дубинин (22.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

> А я наоборот до начала 90-ых, правда наверное нельзя сказать что так уж сильно плотно, поскольку тогда ещё пацаном был. Вообщем ещё до службы с ними общался. Вроде чинно тогда было без излишней экзотерики-шизотэрики. Многие потом буддистами стали, а некоторые и были просто не очень разграничивались.  
> 
> Но у меня в сообщении не об этом, а о конкретно Е.Б.


А у меня об этом )
Сама Блаватская в своем учебнике "Ключ к теософии" пишет:


ТЕОСОФИЯ — НЕ БУДДИЗМ

Спрашивающий. О Вас часто говорят как об "эзотерических буддистах". Все ли вы в таком случае — последователи Гаутамы Будды?

Теософ. Не более, чем все музыканты являются последователями Вагнера. Некоторые из нас — буддисты по вероисповеданию; и всё же среди нас гораздо больше индуистов и брахманов, и больше европейцев и американцев, рожденных христианами, чем обращённых буддистов. Ошибка возникла из-за неверного понимания истинного смысла названия прекрасного труда Синнетта "Эзотерический буддизм", последнее слово в названии которой следовало бы писать с одной, а не с двумя буквами "д", так как имелся в виду "будхизм", производное от слова "бодхи" (разум или мудрость), а не буддизм, религиозная философия Гаутамы. Теософия, как уже было сказано, — это РЕЛИГИЯ МУДРОСТИ.

Спрашивающий. В чём же разница между буддизмом, религией, основанной принцем Капилавасту, и будхизмом, "учением мудрости", который, как вы говорите, есть синоним теософии?

Теософ. В том же, в чём разница между тайными учениями Христа, которые назывались "тайнами царства небесного", и позднейшей обрядностью и догматическим богословием церкви и сект. "Будда" означает просветлённый бодхи, или постижением, мудростью. Корнями и ветвями это уходит в эзотерические учения, которые Гаутама передал лишь своим избранным архатам.

Спрашивающий. Но некоторые востоковеды отрицают, что Будда вообще учил чему-либо эзотерическому.

Теософ. Они могут с таким же успехом отрицать, что у Природы есть секреты от людей науки. Далее я докажу это, исходя из беседы Будды с его учеником Анандой. Его эзотерические учения были просто гупта видья (тайным знанием) древних брахманов, ключ к которым их современные последователи, за немногими исключениями, полностью потеряли. И эта видья перешла в то, что сейчас известно, как внутренние учения школы махаяна северного буддизма. Те, кто отрицает это — лишь невежды, претендующие на восточную учёность. Я советую вам почитать "Китайский буддизм" преп. Эдкинса — особенно главы об экзотерической и эзотерической школах и учениях — а затем сравнить их с письменными свидетельствами всего древнего мира по этому вопросу.

Спрашивающий. Но разве этика теософии не тождественна той, которой учил Будда?

Теософ. Конечно, потому что эта этика — душа Религии Мудрости, и некогда была общим достоянием посвященных всех народов. Но Будда был первым, кто включил эту возвышенную этику в свои общедоступные учения, и сделал её основой и самой сущностью своей публичной системы. Именно в этом огромная разница между экзотерическим буддизмом и любой другой религией. Ибо тогда как как в других религиях первое и самое важное место занимают обрядность и догмы, в буддизме всегда больше всего настаивали именно на этике. Этим и объясняется сходство между этикой теософии и этикой религии Будды, доходящее почти до тождества.

Спрашивающий. А есть ли моменты, по которым есть значительные расхождения?

Теософ. Одно из больших различий между теософией и экзотерическим буддизмом состоит в том, что последний, представленный его южной школой, полностью отрицает: а) существование каких-либо божеств; и б) какую-либо сознательную жизнь после смерти или даже какую-либо самосознающую индивидуальность, сохраняющуюся в человеке. По крайней мере, именно таково учение таиландской секты, которое сейчас считают самой чистой формой экзотерического буддизма. И это так, если рассматривть лишь общедоступные учения Будды; причину такой сдержанности с его стороны я объясню далее. Но северные буддийские школы, учрежденные в тех странах, куда удалились посвящённые архаты после смерти своего Учителя, учат всему, что сейчас называется теософическими доктринами, потому что они образуют часть знания посвященных — таким образом доказывая, что слишком рьяная ортодоксия южного буддизма пожертвовала истиной ради мертвой буквы. Но насколько более величественным и благородным, более научным и философским оказывается это учение, даже в своей мёртвой букве, в сравнении с любой другой церковью или религией! И всё же, теософия — не буддизм.

----------

Фил (22.12.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А у меня об этом )
> Сама Блаватская в своем учебнике "Ключ к теософии" пишет:
> 
> 
> ТЕОСОФИЯ — НЕ БУДДИЗМ
> 
> Спрашивающий. О Вас часто говорят как об "эзотерических буддистах". Все ли вы в таком случае — последователи Гаутамы Будды?
> 
> Теософ. Не более, чем все музыканты являются последователями Вагнера. Некоторые из нас — буддисты по вероисповеданию; и всё же среди нас гораздо больше индуистов и брахманов, и больше европейцев и американцев, рожденных христианами, чем обращённых буддистов. Ошибка возникла из-за неверного понимания истинного смысла названия прекрасного труда Синнетта "Эзотерический буддизм", последнее слово в названии которой следовало бы писать с одной, а не с двумя буквами "д", так как имелся в виду "будхизм", производное от слова "бодхи" (разум или мудрость), а не буддизм, религиозная философия Гаутамы. Теософия, как уже было сказано, — это РЕЛИГИЯ МУДРОСТИ.
> ...


Вообщето, что на санскрите, что на пали, наше Будда и есть с придыханием - बुद्ध , Buddha
Происходит от глагольного корня бодх (в корне какраз одно "д"), что во всех классических грамматиках, в том числе и буддийских, и есть - разумение, понимание.

Просветлённый - это уже кривая неудачная калька с английского, более правильней былобы Просвещённый, Понявший, Постигший, Уразумевший.
Пробуждённый, Проснувшийся - эт вообще реконструкция более современных санскритологов, индологов, лингвистов(19-20в.в.)

Всё это неплохо было бы знать и буддистам. А то даже в таких основах получается теософы фору дают,современному толкованию слов Будда, Боддх и даже БуддаДхарма   :Wink: 

Интересно, что и далее в приведённом Вами отрывке есть ряд пунктов касательно буддизма, соответствующих скорее бытовавшим в то время на западе представлениям о буддизме, чем реальному положению дел.  И какраз  в основном указаны эти пункты, как причины разбежностей мнений между теософией и буддизмом  :Smilie: 

...........................................................................................................................

Уважаемый      @*Йен* , я ведь и не утверждал, что все теософы буддисты. Лишь привёл факты, что деятельность основателей и последователей этих течений, покрайней мере в то время, заслуживает уважения в среде буддистов. Или как минимум не заслуживает имеющих место порицаний, а то и насмешек или даже оскорблений(что тож бывает).
Почему также обьяснил.

----------

Фил (22.12.2016)

----------


## Йен

Уважаемый Владимир Николаевич, о вас речи и не было, в другой теме один товарищ начал рассказывать о "Махатмах Шамбалы", просветленных мастерах, которые все буддисты и живут будущим, а вы все это сюда перетащили ) Я же прояснил - что это за буддисты )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ну, Вы и слогикой не дружите.
> 
> 
> В логике истинность и ложность допускается. Типа Иванов - программист.
> Вот же у Вас каша-то. А еще за чужое здоровье фантазии 
> Исключение третьего необходимо доказывать. Помимо лжи и истины есть неопределенность. Ложь и истина условны в логике.


Вы не в состоянии определить свободу воли? Ну и о чём тогда с Вами говорить? Это сплошное пустословие с Вашей стороны.



> И Вы будете претендовать на здоровую дискуссию? В своих фантазиях блуждайте сами. Но помните, заблуждения Ваши Вами рулят. И свобода воли - не самое большое из них. Так, мелкая заморочка


С больным невозможна здоровая дискуссия, увы. Вы то отрицали свободу воли, то её признавали, а теперь и вовсе свели её к неопределённости. А ещё о моих заблуждениях нравоучение развели. Ну бред ведь это. Просто бред.  :EEK!:

----------


## Aion

> Вы не знаете о возникновении субъекта. Поэтому полагаете, что субъект является источником воли.


Вы не знаете, о чём я знаю, а о чём не знаю, так что говорить тут не о чем.



> У Вас морозный узор на стекле влияет на температуру воздуха. Эффекты рулят собственными условиями.
> 
> Фантазия и не на такое способна.


Не фантазируйте обо мне. Займитесь лучше своим здоровьем. Оно в последнее время явно оставляет желать лучшего.
Ну и пилюльку горькую держите (в лечебных целях): 

Э.В. Ильенков
Фихте и «свобода воли»

----------


## Фил

Ильенкова лучше не читать.
Он обычно бредит.

----------


## Aion

> Ильенкова лучше не читать.
> Он обычно бредит.


Подобное о Достоевском слышал: не читайте, а то шизофреником можно стать.  Вы всё таки попробуйте прочесть. Там немного и никакого бреда. Только суть.

----------


## Фил

> Подобное о Достоевском слышал: не читайте, а то шизофреником можно стать.  Вы всё таки попробуйте прочесть. Там немного и никакого бреда. Только суть.


Да прочитал уже. Драконоведение. Нет, можно перед сном почитать, не спорю. Будут потом сны в стиле Дали и Блейка сниться.
Лучше, уважаемые гости БФ, читайте Маркса, Фромма, Дебора - они хотя бы практики.

А из драконоведов - Гегеля, он если бредит, то не так мрачно.

----------


## Aion

> Да прочитал уже. Драконоведение. Нет, можно перед сном почитать, не спорю. Будут потом сны в стиле Дали и Блейка сниться.
> Лучше, уважаемые гости БФ, читайте Маркса, Фромма, Дебора - они хотя бы практики.
> 
> А из драконоведов - Гегеля, он если бредит, то не так мрачно.


Какое ещё драконоведение? И в чём именно бред? Вроде ясно и чётко суть изложена:



> Воля как специально-человеческая особенность, с самого начала выступает именно как противодействие чисто биологической активности, как ее торможение, как ее сдерживание. Как таковая, она предполагает сознание.

----------


## Фил

> Какое ещё драконоведение? И в чём именно бред? Вроде ясно и чётко суть изложена:


А с чего он это взял?
С ним Аллах видимо разговаривал.

----------


## Aion

> А с чего он это взял?
> С ним Аллах видимо разговаривал.


Из практики. Работал со слепоглухоненемыми с рождения детьми.


Эвальд Ильенков (в центре) и слепоглухие студенты — Саша Суворов и Наталья Корнеева. Суворов впоследствии стал профессором психологических наук и возглавил Сообщество семей слепоглухих.

См.:  «Загорский эксперимент» и основы человеческого мышления

----------

Фил (23.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Из практики. Работал со слепоглухоненемыми с рождения детьми.


Это частный случай.
У меня нет возможности изучать все частные случаи.
Фрейд и Лакан тоже работали, но науки из психоанализа не получилось.
Это искусство, как и медицина.

----------


## Фил

Эти цитаты хороши для расширения кругозора.

----------


## Aion

> Это частный случай.


Это всеобщее:



> Единичное не возникает и не существует иначе, как в системе всеобщего взаимодействия, его рождение всегда обусловлено действием некоторого всеобщего (закона), а всеобщее не существует иначе, как в единичном и через диалектическое взаимодействие массы единичных вещей, предметов, явлений.
> 
> Э. Ильенков
> Всеобщее







> Эти цитаты хороши для расширения кругозора.


Нет, они хороши для понимания сути проблемы. Феномен воли не имеет ничего общего с биологическими рефлексами. Более того, это их отрицание второй сигнальной системой - речемышлением.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да прочитал уже. Драконоведение. Нет, можно перед сном почитать, не спорю. Будут потом сны в стиле Дали и Блейка сниться.
> Лучше, уважаемые гости БФ, читайте Маркса, Фромма, Дебора - они хотя бы практики.
> 
> А из драконоведов - Гегеля, он если бредит, то не так мрачно.


Как и подозревал, и в драконоведении Фил не шарит... %)
Помогу ему, как начинающему, что почитать: 



В сети есть и PDF этого энциклопедического труда, как и базовый по инфе сайт "Гнездо Дракона"...
(В частности, там есть и о драконах в буддизме. : )

----------

Aion (23.12.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вы не знаете, о чём я знаю, а о чём не знаю, так что говорить тут не о чем.
> Не фантазируйте обо мне. Займитесь лучше своим здоровьем. Оно в последнее время явно оставляет желать лучшего.
> Ну и пилюльку горькую держите (в лечебных целях): 
> 
> Э.В. Ильенков
> Фихте и «свобода воли»


Все не прочитал, но начало статьи вполне достойное. Довольно искренний анализ, даже несколько осторожный.
Что ж горького-то?  :Smilie:  Срединный путь и заключается не в том, чтобы нечто утверждать или отрицать, а в том, что исследовать, анализировать. Вот хотя бы как Ильенков.

----------

Монферран (23.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Срединный путь и заключается не в том, чтобы нечто утверждать или отрицать, а в том, что исследовать, анализировать.


Это утверждение?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это утверждение?


Зависит от того, что Вы собираетесь с этим делать  :Smilie:  От Вашего намерения. Без Вашего намерения это просто информация. Вы сами можете утверждать, отрицать или исследовать

----------

Монферран (23.12.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Зависит от того, что Вы собираетесь с этим делать  От Вашего намерения. Без Вашего намерения это просто информация. Вы сами можете утверждать, отрицать или исследовать


Не зависит. Это именно утверждение и ничто иное. Вы утверждаете некую мысль, см. УТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не зависит. Это именно утверждение и ничто иное. Вы утверждаете некую мысль, см. УТВЕРЖДЕНИЕ


Это Ваше убеждение,  ограниченное до глупости, и мне оно не интересно. Вы считаете все только утверждением или отрицанием или видите альтернативвы? Если не видите, значит все равно не поймете. Между севером и югом - весь мир. Но в Вашей умозрительной модели многообразию нет места. Пока Вы привязаны кмнениям, Вы все видите только как мнения. Но навязать это убогое мировоззрение Вы не сможете.

----------

Монферран (23.12.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Это утверждение?


это мета-утверждение. Т.е. сама эта фраза не является утверждением, как множество всех множеств не включает само себя.
А еще троллем обзывались!

----------


## Крымский

> это мета-утверждение


На обычном языке?
Нет, батенька, для мета-утверждений необходим метаязык, а тут у нас суждение, оформленное в виде высказывания.
Значит, обычная логика высказываний должна применяться в качестве меты, вроде  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> На обычном языке?
> Нет, батенька, для мета-утверждений необходим метаязык, а тут у нас суждение, оформленное в виде высказывания.
> Значит, обычная логика высказываний должна применяться в качестве меты, вроде


Вот он есть, метаязык. От русского не отличается.
Или может на Ифкуиле поговорим?

----------


## Aion

> Это Ваше убеждение,  ограниченное до глупости, и мне оно не интересно. Вы считаете все только утверждением или отрицанием или видите альтернативвы? Если не видите, значит все равно не поймете. Между севером и югом - весь мир. Но в Вашей умозрительной модели многообразию нет места. Пока Вы привязаны кмнениям, Вы все видите только как мнения. Но навязать это убогое мировоззрение Вы не сможете.


Ваша игра в великого гуру порядком уж мне надоела. Может хватит на каждом шагу оффтопить и проецировать на меня свою глупость? 



> Что же касается буддийской системы категорий, которую, на наш взгляд, вполне можно было бы сравнить с линзами, без которых рассудок не может воспринимать объекты и через которые он их собственно и конституирует (но не отражает), то автор "Буддийской логики" отмечает ее сходство и с аристотелевской и с кантовской категориальными системами. Сравнивая же конкретно буддийские категории с кантовскими, Щербатской отмечает, что из трех кантовских категорий качества две - реальность (утверждение = vidhi) и отрицание (= anupalabdhi) прямо идентифицируются в буддийской таблице...
> 
> В.К. Шохин. Ф.И. Щербатской и его компаративистская философия
> "БУДДИЙСКАЯ ЛОГИКА" И ПОСЛЕДНИЕ работы


 :EEK!:

----------


## Фил

Еще одна цитата (мнение) историка философии.
Спасибо.
Расширяем кругозор.

----------


## Aion

> А еще троллем обзывались!


Так вы и есть тролль. Кроме оффтопа и флуда ничего пока не высказали.

----------


## Aion

> Еще одна цитата (мнение) историка философии.
> Спасибо.
> Расширяем кругозор.


На здоровье. Полагаю, Дхармакирти вам слабо будет прочитать, это не Ильенков. Потому сразу показываю то, что вы там увидите.  :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> Вот он есть, метаязык. От русского не отличается.
> Или может на Ифкуиле поговорим?


Не понял. Так не поговорим  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Так вы и есть тролль. Кроме оффтопа и флуда ничего пока не высказали.


Значит Вы все таки не тролль, а действительно не понимаете решения "парадокса лжеца".
Только не знаю, хорошо это или плохо....
Может и хорошо....

----------


## Фил

> Не понял. Так не поговорим


Ифкуиль не знаю, но там вроде проблем с мета описаниями не должно быть, ибо искуственно для таких вещей создан  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> На здоровье. Полагаю, Дхармакирти вам слабо будет прочитать, это не Ильенков. Потому сразу показываю то, что вы там увидите.


В оригинале - да, слабО!

----------


## Aion

> В оригинале - да, слабО!


А вдруг? На всякий случай: 
Щербатской Ф. И. 
Теория познания и логика по учению позднейших буддистов 
Часть 1: 'Учебник логики' Дхармакирти с комментарием Дхармоттары.

----------


## Крымский

> Ифкуиль не знаю, но там вроде проблем с мета описаниями не должно быть, ибо искуственно для таких вещей создан


Так и у естественных языков нет особых проблем, оформить только нужно соответствующим образом мету  :Smilie:

----------

